# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  K8048 Pic programmer & experiment board

## programmer

Nopirku šo programmātoru: http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=K8048
Ieprogrammmēju demo1 programmu, kas nāca līdzi un viss darbojās. Pēctam pamēģināju izveidot mazu programmiņu ar PIC BASIC kompileri, kas ir iekļauts iekš PIC Simulator IDE.
Uzrakstīju tādu kodu:

```
AllDigital
Config PORTB = Output
PORTB = 255
End
```

 Rezultātā, nākamajā momentā pēc ieprogrammēšanas, visas gaismas diodes jau spīdēja, pat ja nebija pārslēgts no "PROG." uz "RUN". It kā jau rezultāts ir pareizs, taču nekam nevajadzēja sākt strādāt, kamēr nebija pārslēgts uz "RUN". Pēctam konkrētais PICs vairs nereāģe ne uz ko. Programmera softs saka, ka neesot atradis PICu.
Vai tiešām ar tik vienkāršu programmu ir iespējams nobeigt PICu? Un vai vispār ar programmu ir iespējams nobeigt procesoru?

P.S. Iekš PIC Simulator IDE tā programma strādāja kā vajag.

----------


## sharps

ar programmu gan nav naacies PICu nokaut, bet peec kaut kaada skaita programmeeshanaam PICs var neiraktiities un kljuudaini nolasiities vai pat programma vienkaarshi nefunkcionee pareizi. bet tad PICam jaabuut tieshaam "vecam".

----------


## abergs

> Vai tiešām ar tik vienkāršu programmu ir iespējams nobeigt PICu?


 Picu tik vienkārši '"nobeigt" - diez vai. Ir dzirdēts: 12V barošana, otrādi barošana   ::  , karsēts ar šķiltavām
un nekas, darbojas.
Lai programma darbotos uz MCLR kājas vajag "1" (+5V).
Šo programmatoru un PICBASIC nezinu, tāpēc vairāk nepateikšu  ::

----------


## programmer

Vēl varu pieminēt, ka pēctam mēģināju vēlvienā PICā rakstīt, un ar to tieši tāpat. Taču demo programmaa darbojas kā nākas.

----------


## Delfins

Simulators ir viens, HW tas ir pavisam kas cits.
Reset nava!?

----------


## programmer

Es saprotu, ka HW un simulators ir divas dažādas lietas, taču kur tad tādi brīnumi var gadīties, ja pat netiek pārslēgts uz "RUN" un jau viss sāk notikt tūlīt pēc ierakstīšanas. Protams, ir Reset poga, taču tā pilnīgi neko nelīdz. Kā jau teicu, tikko kā ieraksta programmu, tā viss cauri, PIC vairs nereaģē ne uz ko.

----------


## Velko

Papētīju šitā aparāta manuāli. Bēda varētu būt ar __CONFIG direktīvu kodā, Write Config Word ķeksi programmā un Oscillator Selection (uz plates). Ja pareizi saprotu - tas ir kas līdzīgs fuse bitiem AVRos.

Vārdu sakot - ierakstot programmu, PICam nomainīji Clock opciju uz kādu citu, bet tā nav tā, ko baro iekšā plate. Pamēģini paspēlēties ar tiem jumperiem (vai kas tas ir - pēc bildes nevar saprast). Vēl var pamēģināt Options->Speed->Low programmā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Man liekas, ka tur problemas sakas tad, kad tavam programam ir uzlikts clock source uz ieksejo RC generatoru un tad, kad ir uzlikts, ka PIC darbojas ari bez 1ninieka MCLR linija. Man ari bija tada problema. Atrisinaju ar vienkarsu sheminu ar 1 tranzistoru (vai 2viem) un kondensatoru, ko piesledzu pie pamata plates un picu caur to sheminu. Ja tu paskatisies, ka darbojas tas programators un izlasisi, ka japrograme pic, tad sapratisi, ka tas programators ir hujova uztaisits.
Pamekle interneta... tam tur noteikti jabut apsriestam.
Beefs

----------


## Shark

Vispirms varētu pamēģināt izstudēt "Configuration word" bitus un pie programmēšanas attiecīgi iestatīt vajadzīgos bitus. To dara programmatora SW loga sadaļā-Configuration>view/set( pie reizes jāieliek ķeksītis sadaļā "Write Config. Word").

P.S.
Kāds PIC mikrokontrolieris tiek izmantots?

----------


## rengens

Man ir tāds pats. Nosvilināju vienu nelaikā izraujot no boarda. 
Vēl vienreiz aizgāja ciet un nācās pārrestartēt kompi - COM ports iestrēga.
Ir gadījušies vēl visādi prikoli. 
Ar šo kļūdas ziņojumu: gadās arī tā kā jau te rakstīja - defaulti šim stāv maksimālais COM porta ātrums. Samazināju par vienu vienību.

Ja izdodas atdzīvināt, uzraksti, kas bija par vainu. Manējo arī pamēģināšu  ::

----------

